# ماهو البولى المستخدم فى الصابون السائل



## خالد م ع (4 يونيو 2009)

اسم ( البولى ) الذى يستخدم فى صناعة الصابون السائل (الاسم التجارى )
اى انواع البولى هو أرجو اعطائى معلومات كافية عنة مثل اسمة العلمى والتجارى وأين يباع ولو السعر كمان اكون شاكر جدا جدا جدا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## دى ماركو (9 يونيو 2009)

والله انا نفسى انا كمان حد يدلنى عن البولى وهل هو محسور على انواع معينه مثل الصابون السائل ولا ممكن استخدامه فى الشاور والشامبو .
ووممكن مميزاته وعيوبه فى الصناعه واين يباع ؟
جزاكم الله كل خير واثابكم الثواب الاعظم


----------



## hosamelnaggar (16 فبراير 2010)

بولى أكريماليد:
*وهو مادة تشبه حبات السكر بيضاء اللون وهو يعطى عرق للصابون السائل *
*وهذة المادة تستخدم بالطريقة الاتية :*
*
يتم أحضار برميل ووضع فيه ماء حوالى 70 كيلو ويأخذ 50 جرام من البولى ويرش على سطح الماء ويترك لمدة 12 ساعة ثم يقلب جيدا فيعطى الماء لزوجة عالية جدا ثم يأخذ منه ويوضع على الصابون السائل الى ان يعطيك التقل المرغوب فيه......
*


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (16 فبراير 2010)

مشكورررررررررر اخوي للأيضاح


----------



## العجمىى (19 فبراير 2010)

ارجوا من الاخوة عدم استخدام البولى لانه يعطى الصابون عرق والزبائن مبتحبهوش واحينا بيتغش بيضعوا الملح عليه


----------



## adli basha (11 يونيو 2010)

ماهى المادة البديلة للبولى


----------



## باب البحر (11 يونيو 2010)

فعلا .. الكمية القليلة منه تعطي شكلا غير مرغوب فيه لدى الكثير


وصفه أحد الزبائن ذات مرة (معذرة في اللفظ) بـ الريالة


و لم أجد حتى الآن أفضل من التايلوز (رغم ارتفاع سعره - 50ج/ك ) لاضافة التقل المطلوب .. و أضع منه 350 جم لعمل 160 ك صابون سائل


----------



## محمد هشام السيد (29 يونيو 2010)

جزاك اللة خير الاخ باب البحر على ذلك الايضاح


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (18 يوليو 2010)

من الممكن استخدام البولي في تتقيل الفنيك لكن يرسب في القاع وكذلك في الصابون التايلوز افضل من البولي


----------



## عبد الرحيم1977 (21 مارس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

